# Pork Shots (Pork Candy) "Q" view



## sqwib (Dec 15, 2011)

I was reading Alelovers post and was sold on these right away, thanks Scott.

I have seen these around before and wondered why it took me so long to make something that is this easy.

These really are.... easy to make and should not be passed up.
Decided to do these on the GOSM with Chickeroni Bites, Italian Sausage Bites and Jack Daniels Bacon Double Cheeseburger Sliders.​  ​I'll see if I can get those posted today as well.​Will be a little busy tomorrow with doing PP for the Cub Scouts Christmas Party, yeah  I took the day off to cook!​*Pork Shots (Pork Candy)*
 ​






 ​_Kielbasa wrapped bacon w/ brown sugar._​


*Ingredients:*


Kielbasa
Bacon
Rub (Used my Pork Rub)
Brown sugar


*Preparation:* (step by step below)

Cut Kielbasa ½” thick
Wrap in a half piece of thick sliced bacon,
Fill with a 50/50 mix of brown sugar and your favorite rub, I went heavy on the brown sugar

 

*Smoking/Grilling *


*Grilling:* Place on the grill using indirect heat. Grill 30 minutes

*Smoker:* Smoke at 225° - 240° for 2 hours



*Notes:*


Very easy to make but had better results with wrapping the kielbasa with the bacon about 1/3rd from the bottom.
The bacon was too high and was falling in on itself

*Conclusion:*


So easy its almost a shame not to throw some of these on if you have some free space. My dinner Guests devoured these, I really liked them as well.








Sliced Kielbasa on slicer, since I had been using it for other slicing.













Mixing the spices.



















Halved bacon, I had to slightly stretch these out, to get two lengths out of one.






 






 






 


Wrapped, Tooth-picked and ready for filling.






 






 






 






 






 


On the smoker (GOSM) 225° for two hours using Hickory.






 


Resting before serving.
















Taste Test.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks delicious SQWIB!!!

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)

Those look delicious. They are awesome and so easy. I used thin fatty OM on mine. Your bacon was pretty meaty. Harder to stretch I guess. Can't wait to see what the rest of that stuff is.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2011)

Your on a roll today Sqwib!


----------



## papagreer (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice Sqwib! Im gonna try these for Xmas....anyone ever smoke kraut before? Thinking of stuffing the extra bacon space with kraut and cheese....just don't know what the end result of the kraut would be......only one way to find out i guess!

Chris


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 15, 2011)

HECK YEA !!!


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 15, 2011)

Too nice & Too easy!!!

I will be making some of these for appetizers for xmas myself.

Thanks


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 15, 2011)

Man those look good.


----------



## sprky (Dec 15, 2011)

*WOW* them look delicious excellent job there skwib. I may be mistaken but in photo #14 it looks like you have several verities of these. Could be other appetizer's I'm not sure.
 


papagreer said:


> Nice Sqwib! Im gonna try these for Xmas....anyone ever smoke kraut before? Thinking of stuffing the extra bacon space with kraut and cheese....just don't know what the end result of the kraut would be......only one way to find out i guess!
> 
> Chris
> 
> Krout and[font=verdana, sans-serif]  kielbasa go together and adding cheese can only improve it, so I say sounds like a GREAT idea. Let us know how they turn out.[/font]


----------



## michael ark (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks great as always.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok this one most have started it all. This is the one that Joel Came up with awhile back. It's a great recipe and the bits look awesome to. If you come up with dishes like his out if that one then I have several dishes I want to send to you.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 15, 2011)

WOW...   I'm gonna do these for apps on X-mas day too...   But I have a question tho Sqwib..

Your ingredients list adds up to over 3 cups of topping all together..   but your little saucer with everything mixed up looks to be nowhere's near 3 cups...  or do i just need to maybe get some stronger glasses ??


----------



## papagreer (Dec 16, 2011)

sprky said:


> *WOW* them look delicious excellent job there skwib. I may be mistaken but in photo #14 it looks like you have several verities of these. Could be other appetizer's I'm not sure.




Its on then. Post pics after they are out of the smoker....round Xmas time.

Chris


----------



## alelover (Dec 16, 2011)

I got it from Joel who got it from a guy who got it from a guy who... well you get the picture.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 16, 2011)

Pork shots look great!...JJ


----------



## ugaboz (Dec 17, 2011)

now that is great


----------



## sqwib (Dec 19, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Looks delicious SQWIB!!!
> 
> Craig




Thanks




alelover said:


> Those look delicious. They are awesome and so easy. I used thin fatty OM on mine. Your bacon was pretty meaty. Harder to stretch I guess. Can't wait to see what the rest of that stuff is.




It was easy to stretch but think thinner would be better, especially at the overlap.


SmokinAl said:


> Your on a roll today Sqwib!




Thank you Sir


papagreer said:


> Nice Sqwib! Im gonna try these for Xmas....anyone ever smoke kraut before? Thinking of stuffing the extra bacon space with kraut and cheese....just don't know what the end result of the kraut would be......only one way to find out i guess!
> 
> Chris


Don't know if I would smoke Kraut, just fermented a batch that was awesome, maybe I'll give it a shot




sunman76 said:


> HECK YEA !!!




Thanks




Scarbelly said:


> Man those look good.




Easy and good, thanks.




sprky said:


> *WOW* them look delicious excellent job there skwib. I may be mistaken but in photo #14 it looks like you have several verities of these. Could be other appetizer's I'm not sure.


Posted these, they are Chickeroni Bites and Italian Sausage bites.




michael ark said:


> Looks great as always.




Thank you
 


JckDanls 07 said:


> WOW... I'm gonna do these for apps on X-mas day too... But I have a question tho Sqwib..
> Your ingredients list adds up to over 3 cups of topping all together.. but your little saucer with everything mixed up looks to be nowhere's near 3 cups... or do i just need to maybe get some stronger glasses ??


Revised the wording in the preparation:

Fill with a 50/50 mix of brown sugar and your favorite rub, I went heavy on the brown sugar

So its only 2 ingredients actually




papagreer said:


> Its on then. Post pics after they are out of the smoker....round Xmas time.
> 
> Chris


Posted




alelover said:


> I got it from Joel who got it from a guy who got it from a guy who... well you get the picture.


Kudos to everyone involved in the creation of this recipe.




Chef JimmyJ said:


> Pork shots look great!...JJ


Thanks Jimmy




UGABOZ said:


> now that is great


And so easy, they should be a staple for filling up empty smoker space. Thanks


----------



## chuckwagon44256 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great post! Love the pics. I'm sold!

I will be making these up to smoke along with the Christmas Day turkey. I'll put em' on a couple hours after the bird. and they should smoke up just in time to make perfect appetizers.

Might even try some with the Angus Kielbasa and thick cut pepper bacon I've got in the freezer.

Thanks for the great recipe and explanation.


----------



## berninga87 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## dbuster (Dec 24, 2011)

Got some on my new MES now! Used jalapeno cheese sausage and bacon from a pig we had butchered


----------



## twosees (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea. tried them last night for a gathering very impressive. will try italian sausage next.


----------



## chuckwagon44256 (Dec 26, 2011)

Made the pork shots for noshing late after the big Xmas Eve dinner earlier in the day. The recipe is great and they turned out good but I'll do it differently next time.

First, I used a thick cut bacon. Not a good idea. It tasted good but it was so thick that it didn't really shrink up tight around the kielbasa. Second, after I had made them all up but before I cooked them, my wife decided we had too much food for dinner and asked that we wait and serve them later. I put the tray in the fridge but the moisture in the sausage and bacon dissolved the brown sugar and half of my "shots" ended up as "1/4 shots."

They still tasted good but I know I can do better.

Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## jrod62 (Dec 26, 2011)

great idea !!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





copy this to my evernote file


----------



## arnie (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW!      
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have got to try some of these


----------

